

Darkness Increases Dishonest Behavior - cwan
http://www.psychologicalscience.org/media/releases/2010/zhong.cfm

======
GHFigs
Something about this: " _...the experience of darkness, even one as subtle as
wearing a pair of sunglasses, triggers the belief that we are warded from
others’ attention and inspections._ "

...reminded me of this, from The Catcher in the Rye: " _I hate fist fights. I
don't mind getting hit so much - although I'm not crazy about it, naturally -
but what scares me most in a fist fight is the guy's face. I can't stand
looking at the other guy's face, is my trouble. It wouldn't be so bad if you
could both be blindfolded or something._ "

------
gruseom
There was an interview on CBC Radio with one of the authors a few weeks ago.
(It is memorable to hear anything whatsoever of value on CBC Radio.) In
addition to this study, he talked about a related one that showed people were
more likely to be altrustic in rooms with a lemon-fresh smell!

------
Luff
Heh, I wonder if this is the reason why I can't stand the light from
fluorescent ceiling lamps. Whenever I have the chance(few other people around
to complain about the low light levels), I turn them off and switch on
spotlights and table lamps instead.

------
ilkhd2
but, poorly lit nordic countries are a lot less corrupt then well-lit southern
countries.

~~~
Shamiq
Different basis for what "dark" is then. I'm sure someone else could find a
sound justification (not claiming validity).

